# Finally got the windows tinted



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Next step in the modding process was to get my windows tinted. Local place only charged me $189 for all 7 windows (4 doors, small windows behind the rear door, and the rear windshield) and they had it down in a matter of hours... I got 35% all the way around. I think it matches that red perfectly.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Very nice! Tint makes cars look so much better in my opinion. No windshield brow?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Thx! Definetly changes the look of the car and something I couldn't wait to do. 

And correct, no windshield brow. I hate that little 6" stripe on the windshield lol


----------



## FritzDaCat (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks good. Thanks for the nice clean side pic in full sun. I've been looking for a good pic with 35% on the sides and hadn't found one.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

My car was tinted by the original owner before I purchased it. I'm sold. I will never have a car without tint ever again. It looks great, but even better it keeps the inside nice and cool and blocks the sun better when driving. Had I of known this, I would have done previous vehicles as well. Yours looks great by the way!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

FritzDaCat said:


> Looks good. Thanks for the nice clean side pic in full sun. I've been looking for a good pic with 35% on the sides and hadn't found one.


Thx... I was waiting for the perfect opportunity to snap a pic like that. I went on lunch at work and was like "where's my phone, I need to take a pic of this" ha..



Tonyb92681 said:


> My car was tinted by the original owner before I purchased it. I'm sold. I will never have a car without tint ever again. It looks great, but even better it keeps the inside nice and cool and blocks the sun better when driving. Had I of known this, I would have done previous vehicles as well. Yours looks great by the way!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


All but one of my vehicles have been tinted. Like you said, overall look is amazing and can change the appearance of a vehicle dramatically but it does in fact serve a purpose. 

And thx for the compliment. I told myself I wouldn't mod this car since it's my daily driver, but clear lenses, windows tinted, vinyl overlays, and a pillar pod with boost/volt gauges later, I guess I can kind of stop now haha.. I'm only going to do a,fee more things and then I'm done with it.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I finally got mine tinted.

35% heat rejection film....I had to. The A/C is just not good enough for high temperature regions.

I had 5% on the back windows of my Mazda. I should have had 35%. The back windows might as well have been painted black at night. It makes you good at backing up on the mirrors at least.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Or at least using the back up camera ha... 

But yes, I have 17% on my Trailblazer SS and it is a nightmare maneuvering that thing at night with the windows up.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks good. Here is what I found the limit is here in NC.

"Windows may not be any darker than 35% visible light transmission.
This standard is considered to be met if the window tint is no
lower than 32% visible light transmission when measured by
the station with a photometer."


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Do you know what brand/version tint it is? My local place offers several options. Looks like the 3M Crystalline is what they charge the most for.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looks good I want to do mine so bad - I am going to do it one of these days.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> Looks good. Here is what I found the limit is here in NC.
> 
> "Windows may not be any darker than 35% visible light transmission.
> This standard is considered to be met if the window tint is no
> ...


Here in Ohio it's 50% and I already got a ticket in my TBSS. But I was in a different city so no biggie for me. Where I live, local 5.0 are ok with tint. But if you get pulled over and start being a d**k to the officer, then they'll hit you with more things including tint. Plus the 35% just matches the Cruze so much better lol



DECruzer said:


> Do you know what brand/version tint it is? My local place offers several options. Looks like the 3M Crystalline is what they charge the most for.


I have no idea on the brand and the shop didnt talk about things like that. He asked what vehicle i had and told me the price. So I just went there, told him I wanted 35% and gave him my remote. 



jsusanka said:


> looks good I want to do mine so bad - I am going to do it one of these days.


Thx! I bought my Cruze in March 2015 and the first thing I wanted to do was tint it but it was still pretty cold here in Ohio so I waited a few months and got it done.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks great! Curious where you had it done and if you'd recommend them? I've been looking for a good shop to do mine (was unimpressed with the place I had my Cutty and GTP done in the past), and so far the best place I've had recommended is in Akron and I'm having a hard time getting in there with my work schedule. I'm pretty sure you're fairly local to me so input would be appreciated.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Terryk2003 said:


> Looks great! Curious where you had it done and if you'd recommend them? I've been looking for a good shop to do mine (was unimpressed with the place I had my Cutty and GTP done in the past), and so far the best place I've had recommended is in Akron and I'm having a hard time getting in there with my work schedule. I'm pretty sure you're fairly local to me so input would be appreciated.


Thx!

And yes I see you're somewhat local to me. I went to a place in Sheffield, Sheffield Lake, Elyria.. however you look at it lol. It's right by LCCC and it's called Ozone on Detroit Rd. I'd recommend them. Had a few air bubbles the first day but as the sun baked the windows for the next few days, the bubbles went away. There are a few spots I found that dust got to while he was tinting, so there's little dots here and there (more towards the top of the window) but at a price of $189 for 7 windows with whatever % I wanted, the fact that he removed my rear deck lid to tint behind the 3rd brake light and not around it (without my knowledge and I saw that when he was done) less than a day turn around time, and promptness/fast availability to get me in... I just can't complain about the outcome. If needed, I can take pics of where the dust got in so you can see what I mean.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks really good! $189 isn't bad at all for 35%. Here in Chattanooga it typically runs in the $250 range. I've always gone darker than legal (15-20%) for the look, but with a baby on the way all I can think is how much baby stuff that $400 would buy, haha. Hopefully one of these days I'll have the extra cash. This Cruze is my only car to date that made it more than a week without tinted windows.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tint was literally the first thing i did , i am not sure on the percent but i know its dark lol i would say atleast 35% back windows are limo for sure. I did the strip on the front window also .. best thing ever! no more fish bowl for me lol


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Haha... Yea I've gotten tickets in my SS for tints.. doesn't phase me (single with no kids lol)... but this cruze was the first I've had with no tint and I was like yeeeea I need to change that fast lol


----------



## TSmith51 (Mar 27, 2015)

Im going to get my Cruze tinted in the morning...still debating on 20% or 35%...have a truck thats done in 20% and its perfect for me..but my girlfriends getting the Cruze in December soooo its kind of what she wants too.


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

The tint is a must on all of my cars. I didn't even wait a week to get the tint done. Heck, I got the tint done before I even removed the dealer advertisements. $200 here in the City of Thieves, which actually isn't too bad. And they did a good job. 35% on all the door windows, 20% on the backlite.


----------



## 2014ChevyCruze (Jul 10, 2015)

I have 30% on the front and rear are 5%


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Definetly a must have mod. Something as simple as tint changes the look of the vehicle so much


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

LS2 BLAZER said:


> Next step in the modding process was to get my windows tinted. Local place only charged me $189 for all 7 windows (4 doors, small windows behind the rear door, and the rear windshield) and they had it down in a matter of hours... I got 35% all the way around. I think it matches that red perfectly.


looking sweet man


----------



## TSmith51 (Mar 27, 2015)

Finally got mine done..went with 35% all around..looks so much better now..199+tax


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was cool until you said Sheffield Lake. Yikes.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

S






. 

Same boat here, just got it done a week ago. $220 including a windshield strip. 20% for the rear and strip, 35% for driver and passenger. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

DECruzer said:


> Do you know what brand/version tint it is? My local place offers several options. Looks like the 3M Crystalline is what they charge the most for.


This is the most important question. When getting your windows tinted you need to know why you want tint and how long you are going to keep your car. As these are the most important factors in choosing the correct film for your vehicle. 3M Crystalline is arguably the best film available IMO it is.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

LS2 BLAZER said:


> I have no idea on the brand and the shop didnt talk about things like that. He asked what vehicle i had and told me the price. So I just went there, told him I wanted 35% and gave him my remote.


NEVER DO THiS!


----------

